# Who can buy a car in Portugal?



## monidealwis (Mar 15, 2012)

We are planning to retire to Portugal eventually but are not ready yet. 
We have recently purchased a house. Can anyone tell us if we are allowed to buy a car in Portugal even if we are not currently resident there? We currently live in The Netherlands.

Thanks Moni


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, you just need a Fiscal number which you have as you've bought a house, also simplifies things having an address for car registration & insurance


----------



## monidealwis (Mar 15, 2012)

*Many thanks*

Hi, Many thanks for your quick response. I guess that means that you do not have to be a resident in Portugal to be entitled to purchase a vehicle? Greetings Moni





canoeman said:


> Yes, you just need a Fiscal number which you have as you've bought a house, also simplifies things having an address for car registration & insurance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Correct


----------



## monidealwis (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the insights. Have a lovely day.





canoeman said:


> Yes, you just need a Fiscal number which you have as you've bought a house, also simplifies things having an address for car registration & insurance


----------



## fella from cacela (Mar 16, 2012)

cars are very expensive in portugal, if you become a resident you are allowed to register your a car for free onto portuguese registration, as long a syou have owned it for 6 months previously, but this also has to be done within a given time of becomming a resident, wish i had know this when i became a resident


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

fella from cacela said:


> cars are very expensive in portugal, if you become a resident you are allowed to register your a car for free onto portuguese registration, as long a syou have owned it for 6 months previously, but this also has to be done within a given time of becomming a resident, wish i had know this when i became a resident


It's 12 months ownership not 6 months


----------

